# MonoPrice in-wall speakers w/Denon AVR-3300



## OptimusPrime

Well, unfortunately - it appears that my Denon AVR-3300 is dying. The speaker set-up I have includes:
1 4881 (5-1/4 Inches Center Channel In-Wall Speaker),
4 4101 for my L/R mains as well as my L/R surrounds (8 Inches Kevlar 2-Way In-Wall Speakers (Pair) - 80W Nominal, 120W Max),
and 2 4104 for my rear surrounds (8 Inches Kevlar 2-Way In-Ceiling Speakers (Pair) - 80W Nominal, 160W Max).

I have a Yamaha YST-SW015 powered subwoofer.

I've really enjoyed the AVR-3300 but I am now getting static from my surrounds, which is a symptom of a bad DSP card discussed in detail here:http://nikita.tnnet.fi/~weopu/specials/fixingdenon/

I am not about to tear apart my receiver without a back-up plan. Can anybody recommend a good replacement receiver that will sound great with the speaker set-up listed above?

Thanks in advance for your help.


----------



## spartanstew

If you liked the Denon, stick with Denon.


----------



## Grentz

I would stick with Denon or Marantz if you like the sound.

Denon and Marantz are warmer (Marantz is even warmer than Denon). Yamaha and Onkyo are quite cold and might sound harsh through those speakers if you like the current sound.

www.Accessories4less.com is awesome for refurb Marantz gear. They are the only authorized refurb seller for Marantz and everything I have gotten from them looks brand new...at great prices.


----------



## Justgrooven

I'm going to join the band and say if you liked the Denon go with what you know. If I were to buy a AVR right now Denon would be on the top of my list, they are very well built and sound very good for the price. I have heard the Marantz receivers in other peoples systems and liked them as well. I have never heard an Outlaw receiver but have read many glowing reviews. You can order a receiver from them and return it in 30 days if not satisfied.


----------



## wilbur_the_goose

Optimus,
I too am a Denon guy, but really hated the new AVR-4310CI. The ethernet port was dead out of the box, and it wouldn't HDMI-handshake with my Sony BD player.

I actually bought a Denon AVR-5803 (originally $5K) for $900 on eBay a couple of years ago. It sounds MUCH better than the new 4310 and cost 50% as much.

The only thing it's missing is the ability to decode the new BD audio codecs. I purchased an Octava HDMI ===> 7.1 box that does the job perfectly for me (remember, the 5803 has 7.1 analog input).

http://shop.ebay.com/?_from=R40&_trksid=p3907.m570.l1313&_nkw=avr-5803&_sacat=See-All-Categories

(No, I'm not selling mine!)


----------



## OptimusPrime

Hello again!

I have since retired my Denon AVR 3300 and am now using a friend's Harman Kardon AVR 335 with the included SUBTS-14 200 watt powered subwoofer.

Using this receiver, I am able to set crossover frequencies - which I was not able to do with the older Denon. I have experimented with the auto-calibration setup from the AVR (called "EZset"), but the results came back weird:
Front L/R = 150Hz
C = 60 Hz
Surround R/L = 150Hz
Rear Surround R/L = 200 Hz

I would think setting your center channel to 60 Hz is a bad idea!

Does anyone have any knowledge or expertise in setting optimal crossover levels for their home theater speakers?? Anyone out their using MonoPrice in-wall speakers besides me?

Thanks in advance for your help.


----------



## Cholly

Not being familiar with H-K receivers and their auto calibration, I would agree that the 60 Hz figure is too low. I'd expect the low limit to be set to 120 Hz or higher. Does the calibration ask you for speaker sizes? If so, a single 5 1/4 should probably be described as small. If the center channel consisted of two 5 1/4 inch speakers,"large" would probably be appropriate.
The auto setting you have shouldn't hurt, though. the low frequency response of a 5 1/4 inch speaker is such that the output would be diminished. Considering the fact that the center channel is considered to get the most signal in ordinary use, you may want to leave things as they are. You could always manually set the low cutoff higher and comopare the sound quality.


----------



## OptimusPrime

Cholly said:


> Not being familiar with H-K receivers and their auto calibration, I would agree that the 60 Hz figure is too low. I'd expect the low limit to be set to 120 Hz or higher. Does the calibration ask you for speaker sizes? If so, a single 5 1/4 should probably be described as small. If the center channel consisted of two 5 1/4 inch speakers,"large" would probably be appropriate.
> The auto setting you have shouldn't hurt, though. the low frequency response of a 5 1/4 inch speaker is such that the output would be diminished. Considering the fact that the center channel is considered to get the most signal in ordinary use, you may want to leave things as they are. You could always manually set the low cutoff higher and comopare the sound quality.


Hi Cholly - thanks for the response.

The center channel does consist of two, magnetically shielded, 5 ¼" kevlar midrange cones. Between them, is one titanium silk membrane dome tweeter. Yes - the software on the HK receiver asks you for speaker sizes, but EZset automatically detects them (somehow) as "small." This may be a default setting in the software. The other speakers are larger (8" kevlar woven cone woofer w/ 30oz magnet and rubber surrounds, and a 1" titanium silk membrane dome (pivoting) tweeter, but are still set to "small" by the software.

I downloaded the DVDaudio test, v.2 available through a thread on the AVS forum. I decided to use it to test the various Hz frequencies on each individual speaker, both with the sub on and off to help determine where the "breaks" were.

I also used the sweeps to help determine where the crossover sounds best.

At -30db, below are the lowest HZ results (clearly audible from the main listening/viewing area) for each of the speakers I am using:

8" 2 way in wall = 60 Hz (used for l/r mains, and l/r surrounds)
5 1/4" in wall center = 50 Hz
8" 2 way in ceiling = 80 Hz (used for l/r rear surrounds)

At -20 db, I had different results:

8" 2 way in wall = 75 Hz
5 1/4" in wall center = between 70 and 75 Hz
8" 2 way in ceiling = 90 Hz

So after much experimentation, I set my crossovers to the following:
Front L/R = 120Hz
C = 100 Hz
Surround L/R = 120 Hz
Rear L/R = 150 Hz

I read somewhere that you should go by the lowest discernible tone and then move the x-over up by about 20 Hz. I decided to go a bit more conservatively - I don't want to blow my speakers out! I assume the center channel is mostly used for dialogue in HT situations. It is my hope that setting the crossover lower on the center channel achieves a more realistic sound for speaking voices (where I cannot hear the sub for speaking voices at all).

I have done so much listening, over and over, that I'm pretty much hearing everything as sounding the same at this point! I have moved my sub, turned it up, turned it down, experimented with all kids of tests and what not. And - I'm still trying to find the "optimal" sound setting.

Thanks again for your help.

If you think of anything else, please let me know.

OP


----------



## OptimusPrime

Well, it took some time - but I finally replaced my receiver. I am the proud owner of a Denon 2311. LOVE IT. Thanks to everyone who helped me!


----------

